# sbe 2



## honkerhavens (Feb 19, 2008)

i have a sbe 2 new 09-09. seem to shoot with little recoil first of season bot later ioseason started kicking bad. this was w 3in shells. it about broke my middle finger. to shoot 3 and half in shells forget it. also cut it open on back of trigger guard. someone said there is a rubber guard to go on back of trigger. cant find one even at brownels. sure hope u guys can help.

thanks

honkerhavens


----------



## Gone Fishin (Dec 11, 2008)

Just took mine out of the cabnet and looked, it has no rubber at the trigger gaurd. This is the first Ive heard of this problem with this gun. I also bought my SBEII this season, this is my second benelli that I own. I ran about 2 cases of shells through mine and had no problem. Have you contacted benelli or shot another one?


----------



## simme (Mar 31, 2009)

I would say you are not pulling the gun tight into your shoulder before you shoot. Also, have someone else watch you when you are shooting. You are more than likely developing a flinch if it is hitting you that hard. I haven't noticed recoil while hunting with mine, but with heavy field loads on the trap range I hate it.


----------



## honkerhavens (Feb 19, 2008)

no haven not talked to benelli but will. thanks for the help.

honkerhavens


----------

